# Black Xorg



## allgenerals (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello, I read the guide but I have follow problem.
I have installated FreeBSD 8 minimal and then I have installaed Xorg with command `pkg_add -r xorg`.
When I execute "Xorg" the X server start but only black screen appear. If I execute "Xorg -retro" the X server start and grey screen appear with symbol of mouse. 
1) Why this difference ? What means "-retro" option ?
2) To make mouse functioning I add to /etc/rc.conf follow lines:

```
hald_enable="YES" 
dbus_enable="YES"
```
Is this obligatory ?
3) When I run "Xorg -retro" I obtain from the shell "Failed to load module "fbdev", but the server screen appear. Is this module necessary ? What is its scope ?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

Did you read and follow the sticky? 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224


----------



## allgenerals (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, but I don't find something about -retro option and fbdev module


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

What videocard do you have? Try starting X without a xorg.conf. Most should be autodetected anyway.


----------



## allgenerals (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an old "Ati 3D Rage Pro Turbo Agp".
I have started X server without xorg.conf because I launch it with "Xorg" command and I haven't /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
I obtain equal result with "Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new", where /root/xorg.conf.new is obtained by "Xorg -configure" command.
With option "Xorg -retro" the X server function and appear classic screen with symbol of mouse.
Do you know what means -retro option ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

For that card you may need the x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128 driver. AFAIK it's not installed by default with the Xorg meta port.


----------



## allgenerals (Dec 30, 2009)

It's already installed. If I execute "pkg_add -r xf86-video-r128" the shell answer with "package 'xf86-video-r128-6.8.0_3' or its older version already installed".
I think that isn't a problem of driver, because if I execute "Xorg -retro" all function. Sorry if I repeat, but with -retro option function, so I would like to understand what is this option and the why of server not function with classic command "Xorg :0". More precisely I think that the server function but the screen is black!

Thank you very much for your help. I read many site, but I don't find any valid answer.


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2009)

Xorg no longer displays the hatched background by default.  The -retro option forces it to.  That's all there is to it.  

The fbdev module is used in situations where there is a framebuffer available, but no native driver.  It is safe to ignore any warnings about fbdev not loading if Xorg is otherwise working fine.

Adam


----------



## allgenerals (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok. Now if I start x server with "Xorg :0" the black screen appear.
Then, from another shell I launch "xterm -display :0" and the X server crash: "Fatal server error: Caught signal 10. Server aborting..."
Why ?


----------



## adamk (Dec 30, 2009)

No idea, but why not start Xorg the normal way with startx?  Or even xinit?  Does the x server crash if you run 'xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm'?

Adam


----------



## allgenerals (Dec 30, 2009)

With startx and xinit all functioning regular. I started X server with command "Xorg" only for the purpose to understand the functioning of server. However thank you!


----------

